# Carrier Weathermaker SX Problem



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

We recently bought a place up north and were having problems with one of the two furnaces. 

They're Carrier Weathermaker SX Product Number 58Sx080-bc-1
I believe its from 1987.

The problem is the pilot light will light up, and but the main burner wont come on. I can hear the clicking from the spark ignitor the whole time.


Also, in the picture I have circled A and B. I was told those have magnets in them, and A when I put my screwdriver on it is magnetized, while B never is. 

Any ideas on what the fix for this is?


----------



## ral62 (May 1, 2012)

You may have air in the line. There is a screw you can loosen to let some gas out. Just need to do it just for a sec or so. Wait a few minutes to let the gas clear and then try it again.


----------



## ral62 (May 1, 2012)

Maybe elevation has something to do with it


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Is there a three wire assembly at the pilot assembly?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Elevation is not an issue. 

I'll check the air in the line, I will also check the 3 wire assembly by pilot. Its up north, and Im not up there right now. Thanks for the feedback. I appreciate it.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Dollars to donuts, it's the warp switch... If you haven't gone there yet, and will check it out, see if the pilot is of a normal size. If the flame is low, it could be a gas issue, but, if the flame is normal, it's more more likely an electrical thing.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Thanks for the help. It was the 3 wire switch going to the pilot assembly that was bad. I had to call the experts in. $75 labor, $95 for the part.

Im switching over from masonry to HVAC.:laughing:


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

170 total, not a bad price.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Yeah, that guy did not rake you over the coals like some of the outfits do who are dressed to the nines, and come with the new truck. The part cost something like $60 w.s., so, should another issue arise, that guy you have seems like a good one (based on a couple of sentences).


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Oh, btw, thanks for informing us of the final outcome.


----------

